# Word/dword?



## MrDude (9. Januar 2004)

Hi, 

in einigen Quellcodes habe ich den Type WORD bzw. DWORD entdeckt. Kann mir beitte jemand sagen was für ein Type das ist?


mfg der dude


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. Januar 2004)

Im Windows Platform SDK sind diese Typen folgendermaßen definiert

```
typedef unsigned long       DWORD;
typedef unsigned short      WORD;
```
(WinDef.h)


----------



## MrDude (9. Januar 2004)

Also ist ein DWORD einfach nur ein unsigned long und unsigned WORD ?


----------



## chibisuke (11. Januar 2004)

Die Namen WORD und DWORD stammen wahrscheinlich von Assembler ab, wo man mit dd und dw words bzw. dwords definieren kann.

ein WORD ist dabei 2 BYTE groß, und ein DWORD ist 2 WORD groß

im endeffekt bedeutet das
WORD hatt 16bit
DWORD hatt 32bit

und es handelt sich um unsigned datentypen...


----------

